# Louisiana Limits vs Texas Limits



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Pictures worth a thousand words!!


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Lol yep. But I hate when them boys on the other side of the line over there flip their flatties upside down for pics. They look better the other way.


----------

